# NORCAR 2014 fall/winter schedule :)



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Here's what we have coming up :

September 
6th NORCAR club race 
12th, 13th, and 14th Vegas/World’s Warm-Ups 
17th F.R.P points series 
20th Oval Day (1/10 and 1/18 BRP) 
26th, 27th, 28th UF1 Midwest Series race #1 and #2 

October 
3rd and 4th Fall Brawl (1/10 oval) 
11th Oval Day (1/10 and 1/18 BRP) 
18th NORCAR club race 
22nd F.R.P. points series 
25th NORCAR club race 
31st- Nov 2nd Halloween Classic 

November 
8th Oval Day (1/10 and 1/18 BRP) 
15th NORCAR club race 
19th F.R.P. points series 
22nd NORCAR club race 
23rd Open practice 

December 
6th Oval Day (1/10 and 1/18 BRP) 
13th NORCAR club race 
17th F.R.P. points series 
20th NORCAR club race 
28th Open practice 

January 
1st Hangover Classic 
4th NORCAR club race 
10th Oval Day (1/10 and 1/18 BRP) 
17th NORCAR club race 
21st F.R.P. points series 
24th NORCAR club race 
31st NORCAR club race 

February 
7th Oval Day (1/10 and 1/18 BRP) 
14th NORCAR club race 
18th F.R.P. points series 
21st NORCAR club race 
28th NORCAR club race 

March 
7th NORCAR club race 
11th F.R.P. points race 
14th Oval Day (1/10 and 1/18 BRP) 
20th and 21st HCOT (1/10 oval) 
28th NORCAR club race 


The website has been updated with these dates and the rules for each class have been updated 

Our NORCAR club races will start at 1pm and doors will open at 9am
The Oval Days will start at 3pm and doors open at 9am
The F.R.P. points races will start at 6:30 pm and doors open at 4:30pm

I'm sure some of the dates will be conflicting with other events and series running.
We do strongly encourage the guys looking to attend the upcoming 2015 F.R.P. Midwest Gland Slam series to do so!
F.R.P's Wednesday night series at NORCAR was a huge success, and we all want to support F.R.P's Midwest Gland Slam Series!
More info about the series can be found : http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=420753


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

WOW! Lot's of opportunities there! I'm liking the continuation of those FRP Wed. races  Dang, that's a busy schedule.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

What times are the track open on Friday September 12th and Sunday the 14th? 

Thanks!


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Wayne your inbox is full again...


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

The schedule is:

Sept. 12 (Friday) is open practice from 10am till 10pm
Sept. 13 (Saturday) is race day, doors open 7am and racing at 11am.
Sept. 14 (Sunday) is open practice from 8am till 4pm


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Thank you!


----------

